# Redfield revenge



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I am thinking about getting one of these to try on my .223 for coyotes this winter. Has anyone ever tried one of these. How well does the range finder work


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have not tried one but have reviewed specs................

http://www.redfield.com/redfield-revenge/


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I got one for christmas a 3x9 for my .22 mag. Mine does not have the rangefinding reticle but so far its a great scope. Plenty of eye relief and focus. I was very surprised how good of a scope it turned out to be actually. For around $150 or so its kinda hard to beat


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am pretty impressed with these scopes. I have read a lot a out them. I have looked at several. I have not put any on my rifles but there is a good possibility I will at some point. I don't think any of the "analog" range finding methods are Worth beans. There are to many variables. The drop compensating system looks nice but you have to try it to find where your yardades are for each magnification. I think the gadgets are better for groundhogs than coyote.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a 4x12 revolution on my 300 mag and have been very happy with it. It's clear and hold zero very well. I don't expect the range finding reticle to be super accurate but I would like to give it a try. If nothing else it would be fun for playing around shooting targets and gophers.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I can see it being useful for gophers. I think the revolution has better glass but these seem comparable from what I could tell.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From all I've read the redfields are good scopes top to bottom.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

If you make up some life size coyote targets with some practise I could see the range finding reticle being helpful when shooting coyotes for 2 reasons. It may be slow but a large portion of the time when shooting coyotes over 300 yards you have some time. It may not be as accurate as a good laser rangefinder but with practise I think it would be good enough to help hit a coyote out to around 500 if you check your holdover points haha. I also think the rang finder being slow might also help a person slow down and make the shot and not get to excited. I think it's worth a try anyway


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

We've had a redfield spotting scope for years that's really clear and showed us no problems. I believe redfield is affiliated with leupold in some way now. When the leave fall off ill b putting this revenge scope to the test on squirrels. One thing I like about it so far is the focus and zoom turn really easy. But not so easy if you put it in the case or bump it, it will move. My leupolds zoom are pretty tight to turn the zoom


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Leupold now owns redfield


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm curious to how that accuranger works. Seems to me like the crosshair that tells you the distance would be some sort of leveling device inside the scope. So say you're shooting downhill, does it work the same? Or do you need to be perfectly level for it to work? Im sure the people at redfield have gone over it a time or two. Its got the gears turnin for sure. I personally am not a bdc reticle fan. Just spend some time at the range and know how my gun shoots. I'd like to invest in a rangefinder, but, I have gone this far without one and can judge distance pretty well. Now those long shots (200+) this or a rangefinder would be very helpful


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

After reading into it, theres a few steps you need to do. 1st aquire your target for us it would be a yote. 2nd zoom until your target fits the brackets in the reticle. 3rd check the rangefinding reticle to determine the range. 4th zoom to the highest power. 5th use the bdc according to your caliber(redfield offers a ballistics table for a variety of calibers or take your gun to the range and use the bdc according to how your gun shoots). 6th fire away!! This is pretty neat but its all up to how the shooter fits the animal they are shooting to the brackets in the reticle. I'm sure it would take practice and theres a few steps involved but when your shooting a distance over 200 yds ( which thats where Redfield suggests you have your gun sighted in at for Zero) this would come in very handy. Dont take my word on the steps its just what I have gathered from the redfield site. I could have missed something. So my last question from the last post about the up or downhill angles has been answered. Just have to make sure you line up your target right with thier brackets in the reticle to begin with and you should, and I repeat should!!, hit your target. This is just my take on it


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

olsonfia said:


> I'm curious to how that accuranger works. Seems to me like the crosshair that tells you the distance would be some sort of leveling device inside the scope. So say you're shooting downhill, does it work the same? Or do you need to be perfectly level for it to work? Im sure the people at redfield have gone over it a time or two. Its got the gears turnin for sure. I personally am not a bdc reticle fan. Just spend some time at the range and know how my gun shoots. I'd like to invest in a rangefinder, but, I have gone this far without one and can judge distance pretty well. Now those long shots (200+) this or a rangefinder would be very helpful


It should work the same UNLESS you are shooting at an extreme up or down angle. Then your gun will shoot high so a slight compensation would be in order.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I run an old beat down Redfield on my 22-250 and love it. Bought it back in 93' before the Leupold take-over. I can't imagine that they (Leupold) have screwed it up, so I figure they're good quality scopes. I've been thinking about getting one myself. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Poe I agree some practice will speed things up if you are willing to invest the time to actually practice to find where it is shooting with your rifle and your ammo.

I really like my Nikon BDC for chucks. I use their spot on software (on my phone). I plugs my ballistic info in. It pulls weather data and adjusts for that as well. The buckmaster I run is 4.5-14 with side focus. They are about the same price as the redfeild so I went with the Nikon. I have a laser range finder so the leveling device (it works off the same principles as a surveyors level using the target as your rod) inside the scope was not needed.

I have a set of redfeild binos and I am very happy with them in all aspects also.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

I use a revenge 4x12 varmint on my 204 ruger, I like it very much and have used the range finding reticle, it works but u must practice with it, u want the varmint model for the 223, perfect for coyotes


----------

